# Ithaca Model 37's-to hunt or not to hunt?



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I just picked up a couple Ithaca Model 37's- 1947 and a 1951 Featherlight.
I was wondering if anyone would use these to hunt or make them Safe Queens. One is in outstanding shape and the other is in great shape considering the age. Thanks, BC


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

In my opinion, hunt them. They are great field guns, my son uses my old one with a Weaver 1.5X scope for deer, and after I made a plug for another out of copper pipe filled with lead, they swing well enough for a duck gun. They are durable and light if you hunt upland game also. 
John


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have one that my dad gave me back in the '70s to use for rabbit hunting. It was a nice gun then, and still is. I doubt that they will ever be collectors items so you might as well go ahead and use it.

Brian


----------



## firehawkmph (Aug 14, 2008)

Use 'em, you won't hurt 'em. I have two. One was my dad's that' pretty old but in excellent shape, the other I bought was new, made in the seventies, came with a deer barrel also. I'm taking that one out monday for gun season. I like the fact that they are light. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Sounds like my boy and I will have to blow the dust off of them. Thanks! BC


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Just happen to run into a 16 GA Model 37 with a scope mount and scope in super condition, so now all I need to do is run into a 20 and .410 lol


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Since your on the subject.

Do you know of anyplace I could get the slayer barrel for the 12ga.


----------

